# Striped Bass Night Fishing



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I got a call from a buddy who was headed to Lake Pleasant for some night fishing for Stripers and I couldn't resist! We attempted to catch Blue Gill as well before dusk to go for Flathead Catfish at the same time, but no luck with the baitfish!

At dusk we got anchored down in 1 of the smaller coves right on top of the main channel, about 45-50 foot depth. We sunk our anchovie baited circle hooks down and took these awesome sunset pictures while we waited. It didn't take long before my buddies rod bent, and it was on! We fished with good success for 4 hours last night before calling it quits. 26 fish were caught and we kept 24 that were larger than 13 inches. Our biggest 2 fish were around 20-22 inches and put up a nice fight!

I look forward to doing more Striper fishing while I wait for predator season to swing back around!

- Mark






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fish ! Try bacon for cats, or the cheapest hotdogs you can find. The Bacon scent travels well with the current.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's,thanks for sharing. Should be good done up in a smoker.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Nice fish ! Try bacon for cats, or the cheapest hotdogs you can find. The Bacon scent travels well with the current.


I had fresh cut mackerel on the lines which has gotten good attention in the past. I've found that Pleasant is VERY hit and miss with the cats. I'm thinking there weren't any patrolling near us last night. Oh well, main target fish were aquired!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sound like you had a good time. I use to fish for White bass at night, on Pleasant back in the days before the dam raising and the Stripers. I wonder if they will ever get big as they use to be in Powell.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice photos, and congrats on the fish, used to fish there back in the early 70s when I lived in Tempe..


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Sound like you had a good time. I use to fish for White bass at night, on Pleasant back in the days before the dam raising and the Stripers. I wonder if they will ever get big as they use to be in Powell.


Yeah we'll see. Those two are about the biggest we've seen, but we are novices when it comes to finding the good Striper.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

youngdon said:


> Nice fish ! Try bacon for cats, or the cheapest hotdogs you can find. The Bacon scent travels well with the current.


+1 for hotdogs. I have also had great luck with using shrimp too.


----------

